# Frogspawn coral



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

My frogspawn looked weird today.
I manage to take a quick picture.
Now everything is ok. He is in normal shape, like nothing happened.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

it was just pooing  my bubble and torch do that too.


----------

